
IoT Botnets on Steroids - intelot
https://researchcenter.paloaltonetworks.com/2018/07/unit42-finds-new-mirai-gafgyt-iotlinux-botnet-campaigns/
======
intelot
The end of May 2018 marked the emergence of three malware campaigns built on
publicly available source code for the Mirai and Gafgyt malware families that
incorporate multiple known exploits affecting IoT devices.

Samples belonging to these campaigns incorporate as many as eleven exploits
within a single sample, beating the IoT Reaper malware, which borrowed some of
the Mirai source code but also came with an integrated LUA environment that
incorporated nine exploits in its code.

Investigation of these campaigns also led to the tangential discovery of some
Gafgyt samples incorporating new Layer 7 DDoS functionality targeting a known
DDoS-protection provider.

